# Snowboard boot with the smallest footprint?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Salomon F series are pretty darn small.

Oops, just saw where you didn't want them. My bad.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

I wear size 13 dress and casual shoes and use a size 12 Burton Ion with the reduced footprint tech... I would say they fit more like an 11 possibly 10.5

if you are trying to fit ur boots into a smaller sized binding DO NOT do it. instead, order a wide board and appropriate sized bindings and enjoy the fuck out of the extra stability and comfort of not smashing your feet for 6+ hours a day of riding

Edit: Re-read your OP and realized I am totally assuming this is why you are asking... if it wasn't what you were asking my bad but mabye someone else can use the info


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been using the DC judge for 2 years. I have compared it side by side to the ride insano, and you couldn't tell a difference in the footprint. I think I also compared to the burton imperial - I couldn't tell a difference. I was able to comfortably fit into a half size smaller DC boot than the ride. The judge seemed less bulky than the ride with excellent heel retention.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

kpd2003 said:


> I wear size 13 dress and casual shoes and use a size 12 Burton Ion with the reduced footprint tech... I would say they fit more like an 11 possibly 10.5
> 
> if you are trying to fit ur boots into a smaller sized binding DO NOT do it. instead, order a wide board and appropriate sized bindings and enjoy the fuck out of the extra stability and comfort of not smashing your feet for 6+ hours a day of riding
> 
> Edit: Re-read your OP and realized I am totally assuming this is why you are asking... if it wasn't what you were asking my bad but mabye someone else can use the info


Ya i have a wide board already and squeeze my feet into 12.5s, but i am looking for the brands with the smallest footprints so that i can buy a bigger pair of boots for splitboarding and wanted to start trying on boots on with the smaller foot prints.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

WVrider84 said:


> I have been using the DC judge for 2 years. I have compared it side by side to the ride insano, and you couldn't tell a difference in the footprint. I think I also compared to the burton imperial - I couldn't tell a difference. I was able to comfortably fit into a half size smaller DC boot than the ride. The judge seemed less bulky than the ride with excellent heel retention.


That is interesting, a rep for spark bindings told me that salomon had some of the longer boots and dc and 32 were some of the bulkiest and to stay away from those 3 brands.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

You should probably go to a shop and try some on / look at the boots side by side.

The lower end DC's might be bulkier I dunno... I tried on the burton imperial, grail, and one other one with "Shrinkage" the boots felt really comfortable, however I didnt notice them being any shorter than the DC's. I prefer dual zone boa to those pull laces or regular laces. I have never tried on a nitro boot or 32 brand.

I tried on a salmon f22 or f20 last year. These are supposed to be some of the least bulky boots out there *i think* They appeared pretty small, however the forefoot was narrow. My forefoot is wider so the boots felt cramped.

The ride insano I tried on was really comfortable and lightweight. It seemed noticeably bulkier than the judge. The length was the same. 

The DC judge fit me the best out of the boots I tried on. The heel hold in the judge was noticeably better than all the other boots. It is just as short as these other brands claiming footprint reduction/shrinkage.


----------

